# Mekong Tulipwood



## rdabpenman (Jan 28, 2014)

Sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool, burnished with turned shavings, and applied 8 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Gloss Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".
Hybrid Cigar Double Twist with Black Titanium/Platinum components.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/6-BlackTitaniumPlatinumMekongTulipwood.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/6A-BlackTitaniumPlatinumMekongTulipwood.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/6B-BlackTitaniumPlatinumMekongTulipwood.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/6C-BlackTitaniumPlatinumMekongTulipwood.jpg

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike Caffery (Feb 1, 2014)

Les, you do such beautiful work. When I started making pens some 16 years ago I used HUT polish and Shellawax paste, While they do provide a nice finish they just don't last. Then I started using CA to finish pens but couldn't handle the fumes, now I use woodturners finish and have had much success with it. You mention a dipping method in finishing your pens, would you be willing to tell me more about that and how you do it?


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 1, 2014)

Pretty wood, pretty pen. Great looking pen.

Ray


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 1, 2014)

Mike Caffery said:


> Les, you do such beautiful work. When I started making pens some 16 years ago I used HUT polish and Shellawax paste, While they do provide a nice finish they just don't last. Then I started using CA to finish pens but couldn't handle the fumes, now I use woodturners finish and have had much success with it. You mention a dipping method in finishing your pens, would you be willing to tell me more about that and how you do it?



Thanks Mike.
I posted this in The Classroom a while back.
http://woodbarter.com/threads/pen-finish-dipping-method.4847/

Les


----------

